# Need Help Converting a VCF File to a 23andMe file



## BrunoFruits (Sep 8, 2019)

These are the instructions handed to me:

1. Download VCF-to-23andMe. The two scripts in this directory require Python 3.

2. First, run the data_to_db.py script using your VCF file as input. This generates the genome.db file:

> python3 data_to_db.py input.vcf.gz vcf genome.db

3. Then run db_to_23.py script using the genome.db file as input. This produces a file in the 23andMe format:

> python3 db_to_23.py genome.db blank_v3.txt 23andMe.txt

So, I go on command prompt and tried copy pasting the 1st command and I got a genome.db file but when I copy paste the 2nd command line (the one involving db_to_23.py) nothing happens. Youre supposed to start off with a vcf file and 2 python scripts to convert it. Im not sure how to do this.

All I have are a VCF file and 2 python scripts. If someone could describe the process from a fresh start to how I would convert it to 23andMe then that would be helpful.

Just a technical maneuvering issue.


----------

